# Wo verwendet ihr JMS



## Generic1 (9. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

wo verwendet ihr JMS, mir ist klar was JMS ist (asynchrones Senden von Nachrichten, der/die Empfänger holt/holen sich die Nachrichten ab, wenns ihnen passt).
Meine Frage wäre eben jetzt, wo ihr JMS verwendet und wo der Message Broker (z.B. Active MQ) läuft, ist das einfach eine jar in meinem Server Programm oder ist ActiveMQ mehr und was brauche ich am Client, damit ich mir die Nachrichten abholen kann?


----------



## FArt (12. Nov 2012)

https://www.google.de/search?q=jsm+tutorial


----------



## schlingel (12. Nov 2012)

Wenn man schon mit einem Google-Such-Link antwortet, sollten die darin enthaltenen Suchbegriffe wenigstens korrekt sein...


----------



## TheDarkRose (12. Nov 2012)

Gitorius verwendet ActiveMQ und OpenStack verwendet RabbitMQ um die einzelnen Komponenten miteinander kommunizieren zu lassen. Dies aber meist nur auf den Servern, ein richtiger Client (Der PC wo der User sitzt) weiß nie, das da MQs im Hintergrund laufen.


----------



## FArt (12. Nov 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man schon mit einem Google-Such-Link antwortet, sollten die darin enthaltenen Suchbegriffe wenigstens korrekt sein...



Tja, mehr Zeit wollte ich mir für die Frage nicht nehmen. Aber sogar du hast den Fehler entdeckt, dann kann es ja nicht so schwer gewesen sein ... ;-)


----------



## schlingel (13. Nov 2012)

Die Frage ist übrigens, ob man JavaEE unbedingt braucht um einen JMS Client zu bauen oder nicht. Früher - bis JBoss 4 - ging das mit dem jbossall-client.jar. Seit dem muss man hier die benötigten JARs des Servers selbst reinkopieren wenn man das auf einem Client verwenden will.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie das heute abläuft und vor allem für andere App-Server.

@FArt lustig :toll:


----------



## FArt (15. Nov 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist übrigens, ob man JavaEE unbedingt braucht um einen JMS Client zu bauen oder nicht.



Nein, braucht man nicht. Die AS bringen zwar eine JMS Implementierung mit (JBoss mittlerweile HornetQ), aber man kann die mir bekannten Implementierungen auch ohne AS nutzen.


----------

